# Help! Engine wont start after Head gasket replacement



## Jeremy71655 (Jul 15, 2011)

Ok, So I replaced the had gaskets on my 00' frontier 3.3
Everything went relatively smooth for my first time doing this. Well I get it together and it wont start! the motor turns over but wont fire off. I checked the spark and it was real weak, so I dropped 300. on a new distributor. I put it in got everything back to TDC and it still wont fire! I checked the fuel and its getting fuel to the injectors and i smell gas as iff is getting to the intake but still no crank! anyhelp would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you say the engine doesn't "crank," that suggests that the starter is not rotating the engine when you try to start, which, by the rest of your post, doesn't sound like your issue. Assuming the engine "cranks," but doesn't "fire," I would go back to your "weak spark" issue. Did you check your spark with a spark tester which allows you to check the spark voltage? Make sure your spark plugs are not gas fouled. Make sure you have clean and tight grounds for the EGI harness at the intake plenum. Install a noid light to make sure the injectors are firing. Check your compression. Verify proper fuel pressure. This all assuming you timed the distributor properly.


----------



## Charles mwai (Nov 14, 2021)

I have similar issue,I replaced the gaskets now my 07 frontier won't fire..it has spark,it's getting fuel but won't fire,, anyone who knows what could be going on?
I checked with a scanner,it has no codes...


----------



## rc300zx (Dec 24, 2021)

Hi I have replaced the headgasket and just will not fire ,Ive checked plugs spark fuel solinoids ,the paper clip crossover diagnostic check flashes 3 times ?does annoy know what 3 slow flashes reads please ?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Jeremy71655 said:


> Ok, So I replaced the had gaskets on my 00' frontier 3.3
> Everything went relatively smooth for my first time doing this. Well I get it together and it wont start! the motor turns over but wont fire off. I checked the spark and it was real weak, so I dropped 300. on a new distributor. I put it in got everything back to TDC and it still wont fire! I checked the fuel and its getting fuel to the injectors and i smell gas as iff is getting to the intake but still no crank! anyhelp would be greatly appreciated!


If the spark is very weak, make sure you're getting a full 12V at the pin #7 B/W wire connection to the distributor.


----------

